# Butterfly/Vertical Jigging



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Can anyone provide some information about butterfly and vertical jigging (are they the same thing)?

What make of jigs, colors, sizes, line weight, etc.?

Is this a good way to fish in 75-100 ft. of water where you would normally be bottom fishing?

Dennis


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *blkwtr (6/9/2008)*Can anyone provide some information about butterfly and vertical jigging (are they the same thing)?
> 
> What make of jigs, colors, sizes, line weight, etc.?
> 
> ...


Same jig, Great way to fish, and productive in much deeper water also. A week ago we were in 230' and using them. Also casted them away from the boat and let sink. It got hit before anywhere close to the bottom. AJ candy.People drop deeper especially around the rigs. I'm getting to really like jigging deep water. Cheapest ones about the 6-8" range. Seems the action is what gets them more then the color but someone like Scott who LOVES jigging will have some input.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Once you catch a fish jigging you will be hooked forever. I use a Daiwa Saltist black reel with 100lb braid (a little overkill) with an 80lb fluoro leader on an Okuma Cedros jigging rod. We keep a variety of jigs on the boat but commonly use the benthos speed jigs by Williamson or the shorter, flatter jigs by them in the smaller sizes. jigging the deep water is some serious work, but there's nothing like the feel of an AJ slaming a jig and folding that rod in half. 100ft of water is good jigging territory as well. Use smaller jigs for the snapper (the new Lucanas jigs work good) and the bigger jigs for AJ's and grouper. Good luck out there. Let us know what you find out as you go. 

Bob


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (6/9/2008)*Once you catch a fish jigging you will be hooked forever.


Thats the truth! I use 50# braid and the williamson jigs (hurts less when you lose it). Get on a good spot and you can get AJs every drop.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

No remark about color...Did I hit it right as far as the action and not necessarily the color?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/9/2008)*No remark about color...Did I hit it right as far as the action and not necessarily the color?


Yeah, I think you are right. We've had luck with all the colors.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I would agree for the most part on the Action Vs. Color. Imust say though that I get alot of hits on pink, black and blue. Haven't tried the glow in the dark jigs in deep water yet, but plan on trying soon!

Bob


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Those AJs will hit just about any shiny/flashy darting object you throw down there...butterfly jigs, diamond jigs, bucktail jigs, curly tail jigs, etc. I've got grouper this year on bucktail and butterfly. I've caught AJs two at a time with the butterfly jigs. Color never really seemed to matter much.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to shimano website and you can watch a video on jigging and I like the 6 oz Shimano regular jigs in Blue or Green is the ones I drop first and in that order.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

we like using the profish jigs but weve had success with shimano and williamson as well. if i had to pick any color it would be pink.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

i jig with an alutecnos blue jigging rod torque 300 and 80 lbs power pro setup.i like the flat sided shimano jigs for groupers and snappers. you dont have to jig as fast as with long needle shape ones. it really wears you out. if you plan jigging all day i would recomment using gloves...


----------

